# Mason jars



## BROMAN

How mch can you get int a 1/2 gl mason jar? What do you bigger growers use besides jars to cure in?  plastic buckets maybe ?  I bought 3 hygrometers 1 per plant. I dont want to buy more..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You don't have to buy more meters. I just use them in the jars to get a general idea. Every 2 days, I may toss them around other jars. Also, I don't ***** foot around with small jars. The "standard" mason jar will get you 1OZ. I use 5L Bormioli Rocco Rido swivel top jars. I can get 4 - 5 OZ's in there comfortably. When I have a 2 LB harvest, that ends up being 8 of my 5L jars. My jars are $8.00 each from my Kitchen Store (45 min drive) or you can order them.


----------



## yooper420

Wally World has similar jars in 3 sizes. These jars work great. Had one that was bought in 1972 to use as a weed jar. Wife accidently knocked it off the table and broke it. Damn it.


----------



## Dman1234

I have dried and cured hundreds of plants and have never used a hygrometer once.


----------



## Kraven

Agreed. In my opinion I think that you would want at least a gallon sized jar, that's what I use. Only fill it 3/4 full, buds don't like to get cramped and it will cause a "spotty" cure.


----------



## yooper420

Have used the Boveda humidity packs (62%) for a couple of years now. Really like them as they adjust the humidity, up or down to keep it at 62%. When the pack gets hard just replace it with a fresh one. Have weed over a year old that`s as good as when it was first cured.


----------



## Locked

I use large Protein powder containers as well as large glass mason jars.  Actually just bought 2 plastic containers from the dollar store.


----------



## yooper420

Like the glass ones better, they`re easier to clean.


----------



## BROMAN

Yeah I was eyeing those big jars at the mart.  Shopping there makes me feel guilty lol. I here you doc about switching the hygrometer.  Yoopers I've heard about the boveda packs  maybe I will cop one or whatever for a comparison. You still have to burp your jars though?  I was in the dollar store eyeing containers too  Mr Lewis. D straight newbie here I'm just trying to get it as right as I can. I almost can't stand the waiting anymore.  I know my wife can't. She's going to be so angry when I start right back up. Im  figuring how to tweek the setup for the better and pricing the supplies I need to replenish. Copping a ble lab truncheon and pH meter too.  I haven't smoked in over a year..  I figure by the time the dry and cure are done I'll have a new gig and Mary and I can resume our relationship. Old girl gave me a gandalf pipe for my bday I'm waiting to try and I'm looking at the deluxe pinnacle pro vape. The buds are so hard and frosty.  I've got no experience eyeballing plants but I do with dry weed and I'm thinking about 12 oz between the 2 cotton candies and the scrogged strawberry blue (fimmed early and heavy LST). BBB.. Bubble bags and butter.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You still have to burp the jars.. that has more to do with "off gassing" when you're in the cure zone (55% - 70%)


----------



## 000StankDank000

yooper420 said:


> Have used the Boveda humidity packs (62%) for a couple of years now. Really like them as they adjust the humidity, up or down to keep it at 62%. When the pack gets hard just replace it with a fresh one. Have weed over a year old that`s as good as when it was first cured.




Tangie Dank and I went to youngster dam yesterday. He grabbed some of those packs 62%. Thinking I should have also


----------



## zem

i would pay for glass mason jars. curing weed in glass is best, i would never cure in plastic but thats just me. plus, you buy these things once, as long as you don't break them


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, glass all the way for me. I've seen people use the plastic ones and hey, if it works then it works right?  

Gimmie the read deal Fido jar please!


----------



## Rosebud

Let me tell you a story. A friend i was mentoring was growing her first crop. I use gallon jars too. She got this HUGE jar and I told her not to use that as it was too big. Did she listen no, her whole huge jar molded and she is mad at me. lol  don't go too big.


----------



## zem

you might get your hands on discounted mason jars in discount shops. i remember getting 2Liter jars for 2$ on a CRAZY SALE DAY


----------



## 000StankDank000

Rosebud said:


> Let me tell you a story. A friend i was mentoring was growing her first crop. I use gallon jars too. She got this HUGE jar and I told her not to use that as it was too big. Did she listen no, her whole huge jar molded and she is mad at me. lol  don't go too big.




How big we talking ?


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Let me tell you a story. A friend i was mentoring was growing her first crop. I use gallon jars too. She got this HUGE jar and I told her not to use that as it was too big. Did she listen no, her whole huge jar molded and she is mad at me. lol  don't go too big.



Agreed. Larger is not better when it comes to drying or curing.  All my bigger jars and canisters have strains that i have been running a while in.  I tend to hang dry my crop or even sometimes on the easier to trim cuts I will let them just dry as is in a dark room with good air movement. Then come back and do my clipping and trimming and then the buds will go into some of the bigger jars I have to further dry and also re-hydrate some of the older buds in the jar/canister.  I have been doing this for a long time with my Larry OG cut. I check on the fresher buds and will stir them a bit every couple days.  I would not recommend this for new growers. Too easy to get moldy buds.


----------



## Hackerman

I agree with Rose and Hammy. I use Ball jars for all of it. I cure in the 1/2 gallon size. I fill it about 1/2 way so I can tumble the buds as they cure. Each one, filled half way will yield about an ounce when cured. Sometimes when I burp them, I lay them on their side and tumble the buds so they lay in a nice loose layer. They burp real nice that way.

After they cure a few weeks or more, I swap them to the quart jars. I'm anal so I like to weigh one ounce per jar. It usually fits just sweet with enough room for a Boveda on the bottom and a Boveda on the top. Although, I think I am going to switch from the 62 to the new 69.


----------



## BROMAN

OK now I'm scared.  I would be heart broken if my bud molded Ms. Rose.  So go with glass 1/2-1 gallon with no more than 1-2 oz per jar?  So most don't use hygrometers?  Will bovedas help avoid mold altogether?  I'd drive 45min for $8 bormiolli jars. I can't find them anywhere for close to that GF.  Headed back to the mart.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Boveda packs will help keep the moisture up, more so than bring it down... at least from what I've read online (here mostly). 

Don't want your stuff to mold? Pop your jars and off gas / toss around...every day. At least for the first 2 weeks, or just watch your hygrometers if you have them. After that, you can burp every few days etc.. just watch RH and don't be silly, and you shouldn't get mold. At least, this pertains to the North East section of the US...as my RH, and many conditions, probably attribute to me never getting mold. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I'd drive 45min for $8 bormiolli jars. I can't find them anywhere for close to that GF.



Not interested in purchasing online? Buy it from a quality outlet online, and you should expect a good product and safe delivery.  


Also, as for the Hygro meters.. I mean, they are good to get a general idea of what your entire harvest is at. I own 2 meters, and generally pack 8+ jars each harvest. I just get 1 in one strain jar, and 1 in another strain. Overall, over time, I haven't needed em as much. It really is true that you get an idea, just by touch and sight...no need for meters. But I will always use at least a couple. 

I haven't used the Boveda packs yet, but have been thinking about em, just so I can hold flowers longer.


----------



## yooper420

Doc,
Try the Boveda packets. Been using them for a couple of years now and I really like `em. Which reminds me, I need to order some more of `em.


----------



## WeedHopper

Burp,Burp,Burp,,iffen ya dont mold will get ya. I lost weed once not burping enough,,what a pisser. The bigger the jar the more Volume to air out.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Doc,
> Try the Boveda packets. Been using them for a couple of years now and I really like `em. Which reminds me, I need to order some more of `em.



Yeah, I think I'm going to get some of the 62%er's :aok: 



WeedHopper said:


> Burp,Burp,Burp,,iffen ya dont mold will get ya. I lost weed once not burping enough,,what a pisser. The bigger the jar the more Volume to air out.



Absolutely!


----------



## Dman1234

BROMAN said:


> OK now I'm scared.  I would be heart broken if my bud molded Ms. Rose.  So go with glass 1/2-1 gallon with no more than 1-2 oz per jar?  So most don't use hygrometers?  Will bovedas help avoid mold altogether?  I'd drive 45min for $8 bormiolli jars. I can't find them anywhere for close to that GF.  Headed back to the mart.



Its really very simple once you get the hang of it, once they are ready for jars you put them in and close them up. For a couple days check them often when the buds are damp lay them on their side with lids off, this will allow for maximum air/bud contact. When the dry up close the lids and just keep doing this, dont over pack them. The more stem left on the plant the longer it takes them to cure, and IMO, that is what you want, a nice long cure.


----------



## BROMAN

Thanks folks.  Strawberry blue trichs are clouding up now I think they finish almost right at 9 weeks.  The cotton cand 's are still clear.  Now I'm seeing the difference between cloudy and clear.  I will be putting the advice given to use soon?


----------



## BROMAN

I've been shopping online and those jars are pretty expensive. I will use  the hygrometers I have and be sure to burp the jars daily.. Mornings and evenings.


----------



## zem

BROMAN said:


> I've been shopping online and those jars are pretty expensive. I will use  the hygrometers I have and be sure to burp the jars daily.. Mornings and evenings.



try the dollar shops and discount shops, they can be found for 1/2 or less of what you might see in other places


----------



## yooper420

Glass containers, Boveda humidity packs and burping = Nice cured buds. Have been using this method for a couple of years now. Buds over a year old are just like freshly cured buds. IMO.


----------



## BROMAN

Thanks Zem will do.  The dollar store is my friend.  Yoopers, do you still keep packs in with the older bud? Or do you remove after the initial cure?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Boveda packs have almost nothing to do with bringing humidity down. They have to do with sustaining the flowers along with the "cure zone"  (55% - 70%) for as long as possible. Boveda packs help keep it up, not lower :aok:


----------



## yooper420

I do believe in using  the packs. And yes, I do keep one in the jars at all times. When they get hard you just replace `em.


----------



## sopappy

Dman1234 said:


> I have dried and cured hundreds of plants and have never used a hygrometer once.



ditto, well, maybe not hundreds

and I call them BerNARdin jars, that Mason guy sure lucked out. 
Imagine the argument he and Bernardin had over who'd get top billing on the jars....
"Mason Bernardin" says Mason, no no no, Bernardin Mason or I'm pulling out.... okay okay, says Mason, we'll call them Bernardin Mason jars.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Have used the Boveda humidity packs (62%) for a couple of years now. Really like them as they adjust the humidity, up or down to keep it at 62%. When the pack gets hard just replace it with a fresh one. Have weed over a year old that`s as good as when it was first cured.




Just bought a brick of Boveda to try, I like the fact you use them yoop and they sure have a great site.


----------



## mossycrew479

Put boveda packs in jars after cure was all done one per quart jar then vacuum sealed jars..air light and heat will degrades bud over time.keep in dark cool place should last for years.every time I pop a new jar open ooh la la..as fresh as the day it went in


----------



## BROMAN

Boveda it is. I'm sold.


----------



## sopappy

mossycrew479 said:


> Put boveda packs in jars after cure was all done one per quart jar then vacuum sealed jars..air light and heat will degrades bud over time.keep in dark cool place should last for years.every time I pop a new jar open ooh la la..as fresh as the day it went in



I haven't been able to keep it in here long enough to worry about that.
Years? Are you kidding? I start plucking off wee buds in flower and sitting them on top of the fridge before I even harvest!
:icon_smile:


----------



## mossycrew479

Not my choice trust me it sucks after 36 years at job they went to random testing I get 6weeks vacation I take it all at once so I can medicate for ten days then clean out again..if anyone knows how to beat test HELP ..consumer for 42 years before this only couple years left to semi retiring


----------



## BROMAN

Synthetic urine.  I forget the brand name but its supposed to be good for three years even after being warmed in the microwave.  Do a search.  Keep it in locker, desk, work bag, briefcase  or lunch box. An option.


----------



## Kraven

I sub with a synthetic and never have a problem.


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks for replying broman but guy got caught at testing place using it it works but when he used it a flake of tobacco that was in his coat when he pulled it out fell in cup they seen it and searched him busted..now they walk us out to cab no tme to nuke it anymore


----------



## sopappy

mossycrew479 said:


> Not my choice trust me it sucks after 36 years at job they went to random testing I get 6weeks vacation I take it all at once so I can medicate for ten days then clean out again..if anyone knows how to beat test HELP ..consumer for 42 years before this only couple years left to semi retiring[/QUOTE
> 
> My sincere apologies, I was going for humour there but your situation TRULY sucks. I had no idea!
> and I'm looking forward to your retirement!!
> I'm self employed.... this never occured to me...WHAT A DRAG!
> I apologize for that crass crack about saving pot in jars for years.


----------



## Kraven

If you crotch it it takes about 45 mins to reach body temp, no need to nuke. I just say I'll have to wait, maybe drink some water, but if it's random then they can randomly wait another hour till I'm ready to drop a sample. I'm a nurse and I keep a bottle in my bag ALWAYS.


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks sopappy it would of never lasted me that long either used to smoke everyday don't like drinking so that isn't an option that's why I got on here so I can see all pics you all post and learn alot about growing so when I retire.thinking of moving to mmj state like Arizona in couple years and then b able to do it eveyday again...Trust me I sooooo miss it thanks for accepting me to mp.


----------



## sopappy

mossycrew479 said:


> Thanks sopappy it would of never lasted me that long either used to smoke everyday don't like drinking so that isn't an option that's why I got on here so I can see all pics you all post and learn alot about growing so when I retire.thinking of moving to mmj state like Arizona in couple years and then b able to do it eveyday again...Trust me I sooooo miss it thanks for accepting me to mp.



Frankly, THIS really pisses me off. I'd much rather this fellow has a smoke to cope rather than a drink! The law is an ***.
Hang in there, Mossy, this place is great for learning how to grow. I've added you to my contacts. THIS will be a great place to retire


----------



## sopappy

Kravenhead said:


> If you crotch it it takes about 45 mins to reach body temp, no need to nuke. I just say I'll have to wait, maybe drink some water, but if it's random then they can randomly wait another hour till I'm ready to drop a sample. I'm a nurse and I keep a bottle in my bag ALWAYS.



frikken wild, I had no idea.... "they can randomly wait another hour" hahahahaha I love it! and us old guys can pull that off too har har har
I'm self-employed, so this stuff is totally new to me
thanks for sharing, Kraven, I'll pass this tip on to my boys, good one!

oh, the bottle you keep in your bag... how long is it good for  and when do you take the sample? Are you okay after 30 days in the hole? (or do you swipe some from goody two shoes patients?)


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks kraven maybe I'll get a bottle stuff it and see how warm it gets  I don't sleep well anymore used to take a couple hits hour before bed slept like a baby now on my 2am to 2pm shift I only get about 4 hours sleep a night sucks


----------



## BROMAN

Wow.. How could they conclude
 that some tobacco in the sample warranted a search of this guy's person?  I used to smoke and you can end up with tobacco on you easily. Esp Well hang in there. Mary will wait for you.  I haven't smoked cigs or choke in a year and a half as of today the 16th.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good to hear you stopped smoking Bro. Thats a very good thing.


----------



## BROMAN

Third times a chharm.. Thanks though.  Now im a fatso. Lol


----------

